
Swifter Than a Bird Flies: An Account of Riding the First Passenger Train - benbreen
https://www.brainpickings.org/2016/08/26/fanny-kemble-railroad/
======
melling
The 21st century has transformed rail again. We'll look back in another 10
years and realize what a difference high-speed rail made to a nation's
infrastructure.

The first 12,000 miles are done. Another 12,000 to go...

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
speed_rail_in_China](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail_in_China)

------
Animats
Yes. 15 September 1830 - the day the industrial revolution got out of beta.

There had been steam engines for a century, and there were earlier steam
locomotives, but they were demos and one-offs. The Liverpool and Manchester
Railway had about a dozen similar locomotives. They had stations, signals,
double-track line, carriages, schedules, and tickets. For the first time, all
the necessary parts were in place and running in paid service.

Suddenly, there was technology.

------
PaulRobinson
The Rocket (the machine in this account) is at London's Science Museum, South
Kensington, in the same large room/hall as a jet-powered Rover car, an Apple I
and a Cray I and a very early form of an ECG machine (no I don't know why
either - seemed to be running out of space on the ground floor).

Interestingly Manchester's Science Museum which is run by the same group is
built around the World's first train station from which the Rocket served
passengers to and from Liverpool.

